# Iphone ring tone



## TDawgLs8 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ladies and gents I'm new to the forum and to iPhone so I'm sorry if this has been brought up before. But I'm wondering if it's possible to select a mp3 track on my phone and apply it as a ring tone.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can follow the steps here:

How to Change the Ringtone on the iPhone | eHow.com


----------



## TDawgLs8 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's great help but a bit upsetting so my iPhone will not let me sync music from my pc and then use any track as a ring tone ?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll have to make one online with using a Ring tone maker and then upload it to your iPhone.


----------

